# Mountain Lion--Would You?



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Just curious who all would shoot one if they saw one while hunting? I think I would be un decided if one came out. I think they are some of the coolest animals out there.....I would love to have a full body mount though.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes I would(and already have)


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

It would be hard to pass up, but no I wouldn't. I usually have my camera with me and would get a picture.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I would.... but only if I knew before hand that I could afford to have it mounted...

If you didnt mount it, it would be a complete waste ( unless it was really hurting your deer herd or wreaking havoc on your cattle).

Many people should know how much life size mounts run before they pull the trigger....

I hate to see such a beautiful creature get tossed in the gut pile....


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

No way. There are so few of them in Texas, I've seen only one in the wild (while turkey hunting) and it was an awesome sight. Let someone else enjoy it.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

No cat's for me. They are just 2Cool.

Remembering watching a female bobcat and her kittens one fall day in a tripod in South Texas. It was a special moment for me.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I killed on many moons ago that was killing calfs at my cousins ranch. I had the hide tanned and to it still a good trophy to me. If you can't afford a full body mount, tanning the hide is just another option.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think if I saw 1 while in the stand with a rifle I would be so in shock that it may take me a minute to make a decision on shooting it. Last year I did have an encounter on our farm where I saw an animal come out into our hay field right at dark, I went and got a spot light and when I hit it with the spotlight it immediately layed down, few seconds later it took off running to the woods. It was about 200 yards away so it was hard to tell what it was FOR SURE but I do know that me and my father both saw that it had an extremely long tail and was very FAST when it ran to the woods. We both agreed that we thought it was a mountain lion and a couple of our cattleman neighbors swear they have seen them before. If I killed one it would definitely be a TROPHY OF A LIFETIME & I would full body mount it no matter the cost, I would mainly shoot 1 for the trophy and because of all the stories I have heard of them preying on deer as food and running deer out of an area.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Like stated above if Who am I kidding Helllll yea. I'd blast him .Dang kitty ain't eaten my grain fed delicious venision.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*BANG*

roger doger bang dude!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

After taking 4 Bobcats in years past, no way would I take another cat of any kind. 5 years ago within 1.25 mile Austin County Courthouse (Bellville) I saw a 6-8 foot black panther and let it go. Its been seen on several times by my FIL and his wife on their 60 acre. Neat to observe and watch. This cat went to the pond for a drink and was out of site in seconds. None of their deer seem to be missing.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I believe I would have to let it walk, sure would be nice to get a pic though.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Just like yotes, skunks, etc., I would kill everyone I saw.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

In a heart beat, have a full body mount done!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I don't think I would. I have taken bobcats in years ago when hides were still a good price. But since them I enjoy watching them much more.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Nope, goes for bobcat and foxes to, just my preference.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I would admire it and let it walk.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

I quit killing Bobcats many years ago,and would not shoot a mountain lion. The mountain lions are simply too rare and I no longer find pleasure in killing such a beautiful natural wonder.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

reelbusy said:


> The mountain lions are simply too rare .


actually that's not entirely accurate anymore - not in Texas anyway. There are more mountain lions now than in the past see the link:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20070917c

their range is spreading and lions have been seen in and around large cities and towns as well. I doubt I'd shoot one unless I just needed to.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

RogerB said:


> actually that's not entirely accurate anymore - not in Texas anyway. There are more mountain lions now than in the past see the link:
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20070917c
> 
> their range is spreading and lions have been seen in and around large cities and towns as well. I doubt I'd shoot one unless I just needed to.


Hope that is the case!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the problem is - if the population gets too big and spreads too much the results will not be pleasant for human or lion. Lions tend to stay in areas where food supplies are plentiful. That's why ranchers/farmers aren't necessarily fond of them - and let's face it - ranchers and farmers feed the rest of us with what they grow, raise. 
mountain lions aren't protected in Texas and yet the population continues to increase - I suspect that more lion kills (like the one in Junction) will be noted because of this increase.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd absoultey shoot a lion. But I won't ever shoot another bobcat or fox, unless it's glued to my face or something.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I would not.......


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Agree with RogerB on both his replies..:texasflag


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I had the chance a couple of years ago on Terlingua Ranch. One came out from behind a bush about 10 yards in front of me. He circled 90 degrees around me, about 12 yards away. He stopped twice to look me over. Guess he was trying to decide if my skinny ***** was worth eating. Guess he decided I wasn't, as he finally turned & trotted off, not at all concerned about me. Had my 30-06 at the ready, but couldn't bring myself to take him. What a beautiful, graceful, majestic animal. I'll have the memory of that encounter with me forever. 
Half the guys at the camp said I should have taken it (for reasons mentioned here), a couple understood where I was coming from. Don't know what I'd do if it ever happened again.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

I remember reading an article recently in TPW magazine about mountain lions. One was found dead on a feeder road near the BPO store in San Antonio. TPWD confirmed this was a wild lion and not a captive one.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would kill it and eat it.. tasty fried lion...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In a heartbeat


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Just because I personally don't want to shoot one, doesn't mean I want them protected. Just that there are plenty of guys like my freind Dave who would gun one in a heartbeat. I moved to SoCal not long after they stopped all lion hunting and by the time I left they were eating Girl Scouts and joggers. Not to mention everyone's pets. 

The fact that they aren't endangered or threatened doesn't mean that the experience of seeing one isn't rare, though. The ranch hand on the place that I saw the one turkey hunting had never seen a live one and he was in his fourties and had been a So Texas ranch hand and cowboy all his life. They (especially toms) need a huge territory so that will probably keep the numbers pretty low.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd throw some lead at that badboy/girl!
Nothing say's welcome to my house like a fullsized mountain lion by the front door!
Once in a lifetime trophy IMO!


----------



## wangler (Apr 26, 2008)

*Mountain Lion --Would You?*

No. At one time, when I was much younger and long before I knew better, I would have easily done it.

Yes, they are predators. I would bet, however, that they eat more feral hogs, coyotes and rodents than deer - all of which are more prevelant and destructive to farmers and ranchers.

Shooting one just to mount it is not sporting and in my opinion simply a selfish ego trip. The only justification for shooting would be if they were a "true" threat to either you or your livestock.

What lions remain are a beautiful part of our Texas wildlife heritage.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

I would only shoot if it gave me a good reason to get rid of it. I'll continue to shoot what I intend to eat and leave the rest alone.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Too bad we can't train them to dislike the taste of venison and love the taste of PIGGIES !


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

They are safe with me,unless the situation was to where I had to prtotect myself or someone else. I have no objection to anyone else taking one as a Trophy if they choose to.I have only seen one and it offered no shot.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

TPWD did a study on Mountain Lions years ago by trapping and radio collared them. They tracked their movements to see what they killed and ate. By far, the most favored animal they fed on, was deer. I'll have to look up the study on the web and post the link.


BTW I would definitely shoot one.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Not unless it was trying to attack me or family...Much cooler to see/watch in natural environment than on some wall...DEAD and staring at me wondering I felt I needed to kill it...

You asked...I answered...


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

I would shoot a puma. It's really all about perspective. A few states West of here they don't hesitate to shoot a mountain lion any more then we hesitate to shoot a 'yote.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

You people that say you wouldnt shoot one. Have you ever seen one and been put in that situation?
I believe my adrenaline would be pumping so fast there's no way i'd pass him up.
Not to mention I've heard they run out the deer.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

rhammock said:


> TPWD did a study on Mountain Lions years ago by trapping and radio collared them. They tracked their movements to see what they killed and ate. By far, the most favored animal they fed on, was deer. I'll have to look up the study on the web and post the link.
> 
> BTW I would definitely shoot one.


Hunted in New Mexico on a 265,000 acre ranch that Ted Turner now owns (Diamond A Land & Cattle Co.). Trappers were brought in to take some cats out. Trapper said they kill a deer a week.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Hear's the link to the study. Interesting thing is the study about attitudes toward Moutain lions. In South Texas, they are regarded as a novelty.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20070917c&nrtype=all&nrspan=2007&nrsearch=


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Same thing told to me by an outfitter we used in New Mexico. They kill a deer a week and have a 20 mile radius they work every week also. He also told us about how good M.L. back strap was, He should have known , he had pics of over a hundred kills that he put customers on,

T.


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

Just dont tell the rancher you saw it and did not shoot it!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I am still young so I have a good excuse to fall on. I'd have to take a mountain lion for the trophy, selfish or not! I do understand how alot of people would let them walk and I feel that I may get to that point one day as I grow older but if I saw one today it would be over the fireplace. They are awesome animals though and I would love to just encounter one.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

rio frio said:


> Yes I would(and already have)


Same here.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would take a full grown Cougar, if I ever saw one. Not a young one and no bobcats for me. I talked to a government trapper several years ago, and he said there are plenty of them out there.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

got one


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes I would


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

yep!!!! full body mount...wife already approved,,, if she don't get him first...

trout


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tiny said:


> I wouldn't hesitate.


Agreed.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

no bait said:


> got one


awesome mount!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

no bait said:


> got one


Hey No Bait.What's the story on that cat?


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Not only would I shoot it, i would mount it in some cool pose like attacking a bear or something! We are only here for so long so why not enjoy it!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

trout77471 said:


> yep!!!! full body mount...wife already approved,,, if she don't get him first...
> 
> trout


X2, Wife wants one too.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

Nope, can't say I would shoot one. Maybe when I was younger, and more trigger-happy, but not now. A lot of whitetails out there, not so many big cats.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*right on*



trout77471 said:


> awesome mount!!!!


X2:texasflagSweet!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

No....I believe I'd let it live....gives me a chance to say, "I saved a mountain lion."


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Just to let everyone know, even if you can't afford to mount the mountain lion, they are EXCELLENT table fare. The old mountain men preferred "painter meat" to buffalo, elk, deer, or even beaver tail. I've tried it a couple of different times, its very good.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes I would, and then it would be treasured as the trophy of a lifetime ! I"ve spent 40+ years all over Texas, looking behind every bush, rock and cactus, down lots of senderos and into a million shadows and haven"t seen one yet. Friday morning I"ll continue the quest!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

When I was young and foolish, BANG. Now if I do not eat it, I admire it's beauty, Eagle, deer, cougar. Now if I am a deer hunter and all my deer are disappearing, I might decide to help in controlling the over population of cats, but for now, I take a camera and log in the experience


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Just to let everyone know, even if you can't afford to mount the mountain lion, they are EXCELLENT table fare. The old mountain men preferred "painter meat" to buffalo, elk, deer, or even beaver tail. I've tried it a couple of different times, its very good.


You should try bobcat then you know me I'll eat anything dead or alive. I have served **** and bobcat to the unexpecting eaters ..... no complaints


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

i would drop one in a heart beat . when ive had way to many and im stumbling around in the dark i wanna know im at the top of the food chain


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd shoot it because of its impact on the deer population. No desire to mount one. Not been hungry enough to eat a mountain lion or a housecat.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

What does a full body mount cost so if I do see one I will know if i should pull the trigger or not? I would *not *want to kill one to protect the deer population like others have stated.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive never seen any Taxi set a price under $1000 for one... Majority I have see are usually $2500 or more....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

mine was 1200 and that was back in the early 90's


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Let the air out of that kitty ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*HERE KITTY KITTY I WONT HURT YA*

:rybka:KABOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nope, I would let it walk.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Ingredients:
1 pound mountain lion, ground	
3 4 ounce cans of diced green chilies 
1 6 ounce can diced tomato 
1 6 ounce can jalapeño 
1 dash creole seasoning 
1 diced onion 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
Tortillas

Directions:
Brown meat in skillet with a trace of oil
Add garlic, onion, chilies, tomatoes, jalapeños, and a dash of creole seasoning
Simmer
Eat with tortillas and eggs for excellent huevos rancheros


... nuff said!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I talked to a Bioligist for an Hour the other day.. He runs a HUGE ranch & he stated thats theres under 400 in the state & I/we honestly believe there numbers are going down every year..
With my wife & I ..We see several here in Houston that are pets.. There a Grand Animal & like the Mexican black bear,They should be protected till the #s climb a bit..
as for now Id only shoot 1 if I had to..
Oxx


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Oxbow.....I 'm not trying to get an argument started here...BUT...do you know what TPWD would do to your right to hunt ANYTHING with a population of under 400???


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Intresting if you have a minute.

http://www.aws.vcn.com/mountain_lion_fact_sheet.html

http://www.lampasasdispatchrecord.com/news/2007-10-09/sports/074.html

Yes I would take one.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

lmao..they'd shut it down, but ranchers with $$$$$$$$$ wont let them..
Dont get me wrong.. theres 1 thats a so called Pet Id give my left nalga to shoot,But thats cause its a mean moofoo:tongue:



rio frio said:


> Oxbow.....I 'm not trying to get an argument started here...BUT...do you know what TPWD would do to your right to hunt ANYTHING with a population of under 400???


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Absolutely NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No way would I kill such a beautiful and majestic animal. There are so few of them left in the wild that it should be illegal to shoot them. I am a little biased since my father bought one and we owned one as a pet when I was about 15-18 years old. It escaped and we were fined $10K for holding it illegaly in teh Dallas city limits and they sent it to a Ranch for those type of animal in San Antonio. What a magnificent animal and very loving. I practically raised it from a cub so it was closest to me. By the time it was full grown I could get it to jump up in my arms on command and you have no idea how powerful that animals hind legs are. She would jump up in my arms and then I would hold her and then she would jump off of me and practically knock me down with those hind legs. If you owned one like I did you would beat the snot out of someone if you saw them kill one just like I would do.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

garrettryan said:


> I would kill it and eat it.. tasty fried lion...


I guess so long as you ate it its cool with me ONLY if I get to try some!:slimer:



Won Mo Kasst said:


> Ingredients:
> 1 pound mountain lion, ground
> 3 4 ounce cans of diced green chilies
> 1 6 ounce can diced tomato
> ...


 I guess I won't ask did ya eat it then....lol


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

obiewan57 said:


> When I was young and foolish, BANG. Now if I do not eat it, I admire it's beauty, Eagle, deer, cougar. Now if I am a deer hunter and all my deer are disappearing, I might decide to help in controlling the over population of cats, but for now, I take a camera and log in the experience


my sentiments exactly...


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Intresting if you have a minute.
> 
> http://www.aws.vcn.com/mountain_lion_fact_sheet.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the read, very interesting. Makes me feel better about wanting to shoot one for the wall. Those cats must be very elusive with some many around and so few sightings. What a great creature.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

they are alot more prevelant out west of Del Rio


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

It is funny to hear those saying I wouldn't shoot because they are so rare and yet if it were a 200" buck nobody would hesitate. I have seen 2 in my life and neither time could I have even got a shot off but if the chance came again I would probably shoot.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Look @ the dates of these articles.. its not up to date..



JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> Thanks for the read, very interesting. Makes me feel better about wanting to shoot one for the wall. Those cats must be very elusive with some many around and so few sightings. What a great creature.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TX CHICKEN said:


> It is funny to hear those saying I wouldn't shoot because they are so rare and yet if it were a 200" buck nobody would hesitate. I have seen 2 in my life and neither time could I have even got a shot off but if the chance came again I would probably shoot.


Very good point!!! 200" bucks are somewhat of an elusive creature and have a low population.... yet most of us would knock one out in the blink of an eye and put that puppy up on the wall...

I know its a numbers game and there are many more whitetails than lions...., but as mentioned before, if the numbers were TOO low, the state would enforce a ban on shooting them....


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I would bet a significant amount of money that are more than 400 in the state.

I've seen one, my Dad and I were driving on a county road east of Pleasanton and saw a half-grown one running down the road. We watched it for quite a while. That being said, I would love to take one and put it on the wall.



> Just to let everyone know, even if you can't afford to mount the mountain lion, they are EXCELLENT table fare. The old mountain men preferred "painter meat" to buffalo, elk, deer, or even beaver tail. I've tried it a couple of different times, its very good.


I've heard the same thing. Never had that opportunity.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Very good point!!! 200" bucks are somewhat of an elusive creature and have a low population.... yet most of us would knock one out in the blink of an eye and put that puppy up on the wall...
> 
> I know its a numbers game and there are many more whitetails than lions...., but as mentioned before, if the numbers were TOO low, the state would enforce a ban on shooting them....


I agree as well. I just recently got into the big game hunting and have spent most of my life bird hunting. I cant tell you how many times I have gotten criticized for being an animal killer but the thing my dad has always taught me was if you shoot it, you clean it, you eat it. Unless you are going to mount it. I had the privilege of watching one in colorado and it was absolutely beautiful. I also got to see one a moose drinking water from a road in colorado. It was one of the 4 released to try and re-establish the population in CO. Yet again, absolutely beautiful. But isnt that why we hunt and fish? So we can enjoy natures beauty and create countless memories with our friends and family? Im sorry but there is nothing more beautiful than watching the glint in my four legged hunting partner's eyes while he and I watch a group of birds fly in wings cupped and completely committed to our spread....I love watching it and whenever I get my limit, we spend probably an hour or so just watching the birds come in...it teases the heck outta him but its great to watch his excitement and anticipation build. As far as the mountain lions go, being in college right now i can honestly say i will never be able to afford a mount until after i graduate and get into the real world. But given the chance, i would probably still take one and borrow the money from dad to get it at least tanned. Its a once in a lifetime shot, so why not cherish it? After all, hunters and fishermen are known for their stories, Are we not?


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

I would definetly shoot one if I saw it. Just curious if any of you have eaten any before. I heard they are very good.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

OOPS sorry guys, didn't see the post by 24 buds, apparently he has tried it.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

The younger me would. The me of today wouldn't.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ive been thinking about this topic for a few days and from my past experience of passing up an animal and its still a tough decision. 

a couple of years ago i passed up a shot on a wolf only because it was beautiful. i wanted to have a mount so i could remember it for my lifetime but couldnt pull the trigger. it was awesome to watch him for about 15 mins and i had the cross hairs on him the whole time....and never squeezed one off. After 15 minutes or so after he walked away i regretted not putting him down. 

i think i would have to squeeze one off....


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Spokent like a true "sportsman"*



DUKFVR said:


> Just like yotes, skunks, etc., I would kill everyone I saw.


NOT!!!

Remeber, just because you can kill something doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd shoot if it was a big mature male. I've seen tracks in south texas and other hunters saw them on a mexico lease i was on.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I went on a draw hunt at Black Gap and there was a pretty senior TPW guy and 5 biologists there. They all had some type of hi capacity rifle in their trucks and said they kill every one they see. I don't really know if I would take one or not. Probably depend on the situation.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Wouldn't ever think of doing such a thing....










For all you kitty lovers who wouldn't shoot one, you need to talk to a few California hunters. It's illegal to hunt them there and they are overwhelmed with them. Attacks on hunters, hikers and animals is a daily occurance there. But hey, they're so cute.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I wouldn't shoot one. I have to say that I've lost my interest in shooting animals for trophies. Since I haven't read any of the links included in this thread, I don't really know how endangered they are, but I doubt that the deer population is in any serious danger from lions. I'd be happier seeing one in the wild than dead and stuffed in my living room.

Anyone have good pics or video footage?


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

bzzboyz said:


> Wouldn't ever think of doing such a thing....
> 
> For all you kitty lovers who wouldn't shoot one, you need to talk to a few California hunters. It's illegal to hunt them there and they are overwhelmed with them. Attacks on hunters, hikers and animals is a daily occurance there. But hey, they're so cute.


I'm calling BS on this one. A daily occurance, huh?


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

I may be exagerating on "daily", but you can do a search and there is no shortage of stories about lion encounters/attacks in Cali. and it is a regular occurance. It's a simple matter of not controlling the population. Not saying they need to be eradicated. Heck, I'll probably never shoot another one now that I have. Just saying that if you don't allow hunting of them, it will get out of control.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I would.


----------

